

Ask PG: I want to apply to YC but the idea has already been funded by YC - llambda

I read in the FAQ that you note it would be impossible for YC to not fund ideas with some overlap. But how likely is it that YC would fund a direct competitor? Wouldn't this kind of go against YC's investment? I guess on the other hand, funding competitors could be a win for YC because if either competitor becomes the major player in that market then it's a good thing and funding two great companies no doubt should increase the chance of that happening. But I'm curious if there are any examples of YC doing this in the past? Would it be an anomaly?
======
karterk
I can't speak for YC - but what stops you from applying to YC anyway? I have
seen PG mention a number of times that a lot of startups they fund eventually
end up launching something else altogether different. YC invests in people,
and not just on ideas. Many people could have the same idea, but their
implementations will almost always vary given their context, timing and other
variables that are not in your hands.

~~~
llambda
Regardless I'll apply. But I am curious about the answer to this question.
Especially if I invest heavily in bootstrapping the idea.

------
ig1
Yes. YC funded every major player in the email CRM-addon space (Xonbi, Etacts
and Rapportive).

I believe they've also funded two flight search apps.

------
djb_hackernews
There are several dozen other incubators out there... And I'm sure some of
them would love to compete directly with YC projects.

